# VMWare "real" Win in Linux/"real" Linux in Win

## manuels

Moin zusammen,

da ich gern & oft mit Photoshop arbeite, auf Linux jedoch nicht verzichten möchte, will ich beide auf der Festplatte installierten Betriebssysteme (WinXP & Linux) "gleichzeitig" mit VMware laufen lassen (also Windows XP als Gast bei Linux oder Linux als Gast bei Windows XP, mir egal).

Leider läuft VMware unter Linux bei mir sehr instabil, daher möchte ich unter Windows lieber in VMware Linux booten.

Da gibt/gab es ja leider einen Bug im VMware Server, sodass die emulierte Festplatte nicht gefunden wurde.

Das ChangeLog von VMWare 1.0.4 verstehe ich so, dass dieser Fehler behoben wurde:

 *Quote:*   

> This release fixes a problem that prevented virtual machines running Fedora Core 7 from properly recognizing LSILogic SCSI devices.

 

Leider tut es bei mir immer noch nicht.

Ich nutze eine initrd-Umgebung und die Platte wird leider immer noch nicht erkannt:

```
# zcat /proc/config.gz  | grep SYM53

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MMIO=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SYM53C500 is not set

```

Hab auch schon versucht die /dev/sda* Devices mit mknod zu erstellen. Klappt auch nicht.

Habt ihr ne Idee?

Danke für Tipps

Manuel

----------

## AROK

Hallo manuels,

ich nehme an du hast das gleiche Problem, das ich auch hatte.

Das hier hilft: 

http://communities.vmware.com/thread/93629

```

--- drivers/message/fusion/mptbase.orig.c 2007-07-20 18:47:21.000000000 +0000

+++ drivers/message/fusion/mptbase.c 2007-07-20 11:23:32.000000000 +0000

@@ -2564,6 +2564,10 @@

pfacts->IOCStatus = le16_to_cpu(pfacts->IOCStatus);

pfacts->IOCLogInfo = le32_to_cpu(pfacts->IOCLogInfo);

pfacts->MaxDevices = le16_to_cpu(pfacts->MaxDevices);

[b]+ /* Fix VMware bug */

+ if(pfacts->MaxDevices == 0) {

+ pfacts->MaxDevices = 16;

+ }[/b]

pfacts->PortSCSIID = le16_to_cpu(pfacts->PortSCSIID);

pfacts->ProtocolFlags = le16_to_cpu(pfacts->ProtocolFlags);

pfacts->MaxPostedCmdBuffers = le16_to_cpu(pfacts->MaxPostedCmdBuffers);
```

Die drei Zeilen einfügen in drivers/message/fusion/mptbase.c, dann erkennt es den Controller. Alternativ kannst du den virtuellen Controller wechseln!

Gruß AROK

PS und Offtopic:

VMWare läuft bei mir super! Und The Gimp finde ich genau so gut wie Photoshop, wenn man sich mal eingearbeitet hat.

----------

## manuels

Hi,

danke für die Antwort.

Das Patch find ich vom Prinzip her nicht wirklich schön. Wieso Linux patchen wenn VMware einen Bug hat?

Naja, ich hab es auch schon ausprobiert, aber es hat bei mir seltsamerweise nicht funktioniert.

Wie wechsel ich den den Controller?

Gimp find ich auch sehr gut, ich nutze aber unter Linux lieber Gimpshop. Aber Gimp/Gimpshop ragt (leider) nicht ganz an Photoshop heran.

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## pir187

hi!

ich nutze seit kurzem virtualbox-1.5.0, um windows unter linux zu nutzen. das klappt einwandfrei. wenn du die virtualbox-additions installierst, kannst du win im vollbild fast ohne einbußen laufen lassen. im fenstermodus skaliert die auflösung der windows-vm interaktiv beim verändern der fenstergröße mit. echt praktisch. der seamless-modus ist ebenfalls nett, photoshop läuft dann als windows-anwendung ohne das fenster von virtualbox auf deinem linux-desktop.

ich finde das schon richtig interessant, was virtualbox alles kann. sicher ist es in manchen punkten vmware vielleicht unterlegen. aber für eine so junge software im vergleich zu vmware ist die leistung nicht zu verachten.

nur so... pir187

----------

## _eckobar_

 *pir187 wrote:*   

> ... der seamless-modus ist ebenfalls nett, photoshop läuft dann als windows-anwendung ohne das fenster von virtualbox auf deinem linux-desktop ....

 

Nette Information, wußte gar nicht, dass virtualbox soetwas kann -> finde ich super

----------

## AROK

 *Quote:*   

> Naja, ich hab es auch schon ausprobiert, aber es hat bei mir seltsamerweise nicht funktioniert. 

 

Den Kernel hast du natürlich neu komiliert und gestartet  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Wie wechsel ich den den Controller? 

 

In der .vmx Datei der VM einstellen. 

```
scsi0.virtualDev = "lsilogic"
```

wa man einstellen muss finde ich gerade nicht. schaue später nochmal, sorry.Last edited by AROK on Tue Oct 16, 2007 7:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AROK

Wie lautet bei dir die genau Fehlermeldung?

----------

## AROK

so:

In der .vmx Datei der VM einstellen:

```

scsi0.virtualDev = "buslogic"

```

Gruß

AROK

----------

## manuels

 *pir187 wrote:*   

> ich nutze seit kurzem virtualbox-1.5.0, um windows unter linux zu nutzen.

 

Hab die Funktion um die "echte" Festplatte anzusprechen nicht gefunden - wo ist die?

 *Quote:*   

> Den Kernel hast du natürlich neu komiliert und gestartet  

 Ja, sigi!

Zum rumbasteln in der .vmx: Windows will gerade mal wieder (selbst außerhalb der VMware) nicht booten...  :Laughing: 

EDIT: Fehlermeldung? Gibts nicht. Die Platte wird halt einfach nicht erkannt.

----------

## manuels

Hab nun nochmal VMware unter Linux aktualisiert - nun scheint es zu laufen.

Windows ist obwohl es ein AMD 2x64-Bit 1,6GHz-Rechner ist allerdings ein bisschen lahm...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## AROK

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hab nun nochmal VMware unter Linux aktualisiert - nun scheint es zu laufen. 
> 
> 

 

Schön  :Exclamation: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: Fehlermeldung? Gibts nicht. Die Platte wird halt einfach nicht erkannt.
> 
> 

 

Wie hast du dann das Gastsystem gebootet? Ich hab wohl dein Problem falsch verstanden. 

Gruß

AROK

----------

## manuels

ich habe eine initrd. In dieser Umgebung konnte ich dann die HD nicht finden.

----------

## manuels

hmm, würde trotzdem gerne Linux unter Windows VMware booten können - hat jemand von euch noch eine Idee?

----------

## AROK

 *manuels wrote:*   

> ich habe eine initrd. In dieser Umgebung konnte ich dann die HD nicht finden.

 

Wird der Treiber für den LSI Controller richtig geladen? Hast du mal den Buslogic Controller ausprobiert? Hatte das gleiche Problem, wie gesagt und bei mir funktionieren beide Lösungen (PAtch und Buslogic-Controller). 

Ansonsten kann ich nur das VMWare-Forum empfehlen.

----------

